
Firewho? IE9 Only Has Eyes For Chrome - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/firewho_ie9_only_has_eyes_for_chrome.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d54a868ddd25831%2C0
======
Lyote
This is exactly what Google wanted out of Chrome. As long as Chrome is pushing
other browsers to improve then Google wins. Chrome domination isn't the goal
for them (though I'm sure they wouldn't mind if that happens). Their end goal
is to challenge the browser market to improve. Standards compliance, faster
Javascript performance, as long as these continue to advance then Google wins,
regardless of what browser a user is using.

------
bergie
This is typical Microsoft, they cannot admit a non-commercial entity to be
their main competitor.

------
barista
These browser wars are funny. They have been going on for so many years but
neither is there a cler winner nor an idea of what the prize would be like.
Does winning this war really matter any more? I am not sure why GOOG and MSFT
are really fighting it in the first place.

~~~
OncomingStorm
Because the internet is slowing 'becoming' computing. And he who holds the
keys, unlocks the doors. ;)

